# Dogs for hunting sheds



## muleyslayer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey I've heard of people using dogs to help look for sheds, does anyone know of a good dog for this? Or how to train one, the smartest dog I ever saw was a 9 week old black mouth cur that I had fetching, laying down and coming to me on command in one day but he was my brother's and like I said I only had him for a day.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I have some that do the job when the opportunity presents.
Deustch Drahthaar -- check out my website in my signature line.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Most dogs, I see that are shed dogs are Labs. If you do get a dog for shed hunting don't train him for birds, nothing but sheds!

PM Sent


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

LABS seem to work, most guys i know have just played fetch with an antler to train.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

huntall said:


> Hey, I have some that do the job when the opportunity presents.
> Deustch Drahthaar -- check out my website in my signature line.


Yet another thing these dogs can do... But, shed hunting is gay!  :O•-:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> huntall said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I have some that do the job when the opportunity presents.
> ...


I once heard that people that keep saying gay like "that's gay" or "your gay" could really be Gay! And Tex uses it a lot so watch out :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I once heard that people that keep saying gay like "that's gay" or "your gay" could really be Gay! And Tex uses it a lot so watch out :mrgreen:


  OOO°)OO


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

your only gay if you receive.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

pheaz said:


> your only gay if you receive.


(edited by moderator)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Who's the nincompoop prude that keeps editing my posts? What I said was no more colorful than what Pheaz said. :roll:

What's the matter, hit a little close to home? Had a bad experience? Little butt hurt are we?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

